# macOS NFS mount to FreeBSD server



## Remington (Dec 26, 2020)

I know this may be unrelated to FreeBSD but I know many of you have macbooks/iMacs connected to FreeBSD servers.  For some unknown reason macOS Finder is reporting different space availability.  Right now the server have 8TB available space but the macOS Finder is reporting 60MB available space.  Have any of you run into this issue?  I tried so many different mounting options automount, mount and even used Finder's NFS connection to no avail.  Yes, I've disabled the Spotlight and quota on both systems are off.  I'm baffled.

Here are my configs:

*FreeBSD server side(192.168.1.100):*

/etc/rc.conf

```
# NFS
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 6"
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_client_flags="-n 4"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_flags="-domain local.com"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
```
/etc/exports

```
V4: / -sec=sys
/tank/photo                 -mapall=john:wheel,network   192.168.1.0/24
```

*/etc/sysctl.conf* for userid/groupid matching on server and client without using gssd or kerberos.

```
vfs.nfsd.enable_stringtouid=1
vfs.nfs.enable_uidtostring=1
```

*iMac side(192.168.1.3):*

/etc/nfs.conf

```
nfs.client.allow_async=1
nfs.client.mount.options=nfsvers=4,async,hard,proto=tcp,intr,rwsize=65536,noatime
nfs.client.nfsiod_thread_max=64
```
/etc/auto_master

```
/Users/john/nfs        auto_nfs        -nosuid,nfc,actimeo=1
```
/etc/auto_nfs

```
photo       -fstype=nfs  192.168.1.100:/tank/photo
```


----------



## sny (Dec 26, 2020)

Check out this post fully.... Maybe it helps....


----------



## Remington (Dec 26, 2020)

sny said:


> Check out this post fully.... Maybe it helps....


I used the Variant two, /etc/exports shared with ZFS.  Still no change.  Does your finder report the correct size?


----------



## sny (Dec 26, 2020)

I use the variant one. Finder shows the correct size. No issues whatsoever.
I use the following in finder to connect CMD+K (MacBook Pro - Big Sur)
nfs://vers=4,IP-Address:/ZFSDataSet/ShareName

Have you included the following in FreeBSD Server: (these are my settings)
/etc/rc.conf

```
# NFS Configuration Parameters for ZFS NFS Share
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
nfs_server_flags="-u -t -n 4"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"
mountd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Remington (Dec 26, 2020)

Very strange.  I decided to try using my macbook and connect with the server.  It showed the correct size but my iMac is still showing 60MB.  My iMac is using Big Sur and my macbook is using Catalina.  I can't upgrade to Big Sur on my old macbook because it's now unsupported. So I gotta figure out how to flush that Finder's data, whatever is causing the misreported size or it could be a bug.  So it's definely macOS issue as I suspected.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 26, 2020)

Remington said:


> I decided to try using my macbook and connect with the server. It showed the correct size but my iMac is still showing 60MB.


Does your MacBook have the same /etc/nfs.conf, /etc/auto_nfs, /etc/auto_nfs configuration as the iMac? MacBook Pro <-> FreeBSD NFS server user, no incorrect space availability issues in "Finder" here on High Sierra.


----------



## Remington (Dec 26, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Does your MacBook have the same /etc/nfs.conf, /etc/auto_nfs, /etc/auto_nfs configuration as the iMac? MacBook Pro <-> FreeBSD NFS server user, no incorrect space availability issues in "Finder" here on High Sierra.


Yes.  Exactly the same configuration on both mac computers.  Macbook reports 8TB and iMac reports 60MB.  I read that mac's Spotlight could be the problem as Finder depends on it for disk's info so going to try to flush the Finder's cache or rebuild the data.


----------

